# Insurance renewal up by 50%



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

Admiral multi policy due for renewal mid May.
No changes to circumstances premium rises from £465 (which always seemed a bit silly!) to £697.... Do we think this reasonable given events of the year... la la la hinges la la la write it off if the door mirrors loose!

I understand if you cancel and renew as a new customer it starts with a low lead in price... which also seems a bit silly

Anybody else getting similar renewal % increases


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

also with admiral....increased from around 680 to 780 but they price matched another company at 735. Mine has 4 named drivers (including me) and is for 12000 miles per year, protected bonus and is insured for commuting (just in case). 465 was very good though. I have a feeling this thread won't survive long here and will prob get moved to insurance section :runaway:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

with admiral too and expecting mine to rise when I renew in November

.... hopefully not 50% though , as that would make it £1800 a year


----------



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

*ooops*

Sorry mods put it in the wrong place.... I have a lot of stress in my life:wavey:


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm with Admiral (multi car policy) also and done mine in April £2000 for the GTR and £780 for the mini, hope it does not go up next year!!!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Jaw_F430 said:


> £2000 !!!


thought I was bending over; don't envy you


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> thought I was bending over; don't envy you


And thats a good price due to age


----------



## 007 (Sep 30, 2009)

I paid £1000 last year with admiral on an 80k db9. Just renewed gtr with admiral for£1350! Admiral were the best price by far. It's just pure robbery!


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Insurance are going up am afaird because people are claiming more... and if joe blog on the next street to you has claimed it has a nock on effect with everyone even if you have never claimed...

When you get a renewal always ask them to recalculate it because if they have underwritters they change there rates all the time...

I know zurich have put rates up by 20%....


----------

